# Grease for cup-n-cone hub bearings?



## mkrause (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello,

Is there a big difference in turning resistance of wheels (while bike in stand) b/w different greases? Ex: Park's blue grease vs. something like Phil's?

Before I get lectured on the use of the "search" feature....I can't find the answer to this particular question. ...or maybe I'm just unwilling to accept the answers out there. 

I overhauled my rear hub a couple weeks ago. OEM Bontrager with cup and cone. I have dinked with the cup and cone adjustment 20 + times until I think I got it dead-on. However, when compared to my front wheel - and my wife's wheels....my rear wheel spins a lot less freely while in the stand. With the same amount of energy applied, my front wheel seems to spin for ever, while my rear wheel gets 2 revolutions. If I loosen the skewer (to about half open) so that there's a little side to side wobble - I get about 3 revolutions. The axl feels smooth when turned by hand.

I realize I may not notice a difference on the trail....but I need all the help I can get  And I'm turning into a perfectionist over this.

I purposefully bought the Park grease (instead of Phil's) to save a little $ since it was recommended for "all purpose"...not just bearing grease.

Or, if there shouldn't be that big of a difference in unweighted rolling resistance b/w greases....is it possible I put too much grease in the cup/cone/bearings? Most sources I read suggested that you can't put too much grease in there....so I made sure I didn't skimp.

Is it a simple answer like, "yeah, general-purpose grease will cause unweighted wheels to spin with more resistance vs. "bearing grease" "?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well assuming the bearings, cups, and cones are in good condition (ie no pitting) then it could just be seal drag or something like that. If in stand spinning is your goal then Slickoleum wins (or even a heavy oil like Dumonde Liquid Grease). But for full protection the heavier greases seem more resistant to wash out and last longer between applications.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I use cheap bearing grease...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

You won't notice the resistance of heavy grease in wheel bearings. What you're looking for is protection.


----------



## mkrause (Aug 9, 2007)

*problem more or less solved*

Well, I took the hint of checking for dragging dust seals... I normally put a couple drops of my dry lube on the dust seal. But after the overhaul - I didn't do this (for no reason). So, I lubed the dust seal _and _readjusted the cones again.

Now I get double the rotation, for a given amount of energy, than I was earlier, so I think I'm good now! Thanks for the tips.

However, one thing I discovered.... This time around, I pre-tested the cone adjustments with Park Tool's suggestion of mounting the rear wheel to the outside of the non-drive-side drop out. With the skewer fully tightened down - the rear wheel would spin "forever". Then, when I mount the wheel b/w the drop-outs (as in "normal"), the rotations are drastically reduced. Am I totally missing something elementary? Or is this a normal phenomena?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## jten9 (Apr 8, 2010)

You have to allow for "play" in cup and cone hubs with hollow (quick release) axles. Reason being when the skewer is tightened, it squeezes the hub a bit.

Sounds like you need to loosen the cone and lock nuts. There should be a tiny amount of play in the axle when the qr is loose...

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mkrause (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks jten9. I am well aware of the finicky-ness of adjusting the cup and cone w/ skewers. I am pretty satisfied with my final adjustment.....only took me about a gazillion attempts to figure it out and get it right


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

fresh greased bearing wont spin as well as slightly broken in, basically the grease hasn't settled into place yet. used to run new rear axles for a 100 miles or so on the road then add a bit more grease before we'd mount them up in our drag cars back in the day for that reason. it's not just the grease it's the balls and races and seals all getting to the best possible position.


----------



## jten9 (Apr 8, 2010)

mkrause said:


> Thanks jten9. I am well aware of the finicky-ness of adjusting the cup and cone w/ skewers. I am pretty satisfied with my final adjustment.....only took me about a gazillion attempts to figure it out and get it right


Sounds like you have it under control... was just thinking that if it slows when you tighten it down, its too tight...

Sent using Tapatalk


----------

